# kernel keeps writing to /var/log/message [SOLVED]

## helio

Each time after boot, the /va/log/message file keeps increasing due to following repeating messages. The only way to stop this seems to be just deleting the /var/log/message file. Is there any better way that can stop the output of the repeating messages from kernel to /var/log/message? Thanks.

.......................

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x96c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x96c R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Sep 24 01:58:28 hp kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

..................

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x118c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x118c R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Sep 24 02:02:48 hp kernel: usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

.................................Last edited by helio on Fri Sep 24, 2010 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Would you have improperly physically removed some removable usb device ?

----------

## Veldrin

did you activate usb debugging in the kernel.

----------

## helio

To aCOSwt:

I have an external hard drive connected through a usb port, but the problem seemed always there whether I had the external hard drive connected or disconnected. The external hard drive was turned off all the time.

To Veldrin:

from .config for kernel:

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

I have unset that option and rebuilt kernel. The problem has now gone.

Thanks, everyone.

----------

